# SR SAKAE dust cap wanted



## guitarpete247 (29 Jul 2011)

I just horlicks one of my dust caps and wondered if anyone either has a spare or can point me in the direction of a cheap replacement. I'm not willing to pay $12.99 + p&p from the states for them. After all I am from Yorkshire.


----------

